# Cleaning wipes between baths



## Hardts (Oct 22, 2010)

So we've been going to the dog park more since the weather here is amazing, I was just curious what everyone uses to wipe down there dogs if there just covered in a light dusty dirt. She feels a little grimy but not enough to need a bath an I've also noticed shes starting to get some flakes from dry skin. Suggestion? She is just over 5 months old.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I buy a big box of unscented baby wipes from Costco. They work really well on Willie in exactly this situation, and a large pack lasts for months. They are gentle enough for a baby's skin. It really only takes one to go over an entire dog, head to toes. 

Also, I buy a big bottle of fish oil caplets from Costco (no, I don't have any stock in Costco), poke the end with a pin and squeeze the fish oil out onto his food. One a day to get past the dry skin, and then one maybe every other day for maintenance. ;D


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

If Kian is "dusty" we brush him off and maybe take a dry towel too him.
If he's been in a little mud, we wipe him down, brush him and use cleaning wipes for animals.
Now, if he's gone and rolled in some animal poop, he gets thrown in the bath.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

We used to use wipes, but lately, we've found that Rosie pretty much is self-cleaning. She licks herself like a cat, and whatever grime is on her just seems to dissipate within a short time after we get her inside. We never need to bathe her, and she never smells (for very long).


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

We use an old towel after walks in the woods to wipe off any dirt. She pretty much cleans herself


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

We use Paul Mitchell wipes for Dogs, smells great. Yes, my dog is spoiled and is my child as they are not cheap ;D


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

sarahaf said:


> We used to use wipes, but lately, we've found that Rosie pretty much is self-cleaning. She licks herself like a cat, and whatever grime is on her just seems to dissipate within a short time after we get her inside. We never need to bathe her, and she never smells (for very long).


I also have a self-cleaning Vizsla. Although he won't lay down in grass unless he's REALLY into playing fetch or a treat. NEVER rolls on the ground. I think he's semi-retarded, so that may factor in to it.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

mswhipple said:


> I buy a big box of unscented baby wipes from Costco. They work really well on Willie in exactly this situation, and a large pack lasts for months. They are gentle enough for a baby's skin. It really only takes one to go over an entire dog, head to toes.
> 
> Also, I buy a big bottle of fish oil caplets from Costco (no, I don't have any stock in Costco), poke the end with a pin and squeeze the fish oil out onto his food. One a day to get past the dry skin, and then one maybe every other day for maintenance. ;D


I found a 32oz pump bottle of fish oil, no more caps!!!! i hate that smell on my fingers!!!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We've been using these for Riley and not only do they clean all the dust off, but she smells nice afterwards as well! They also work great for cleaning inside her ears. 

http://www.earthbath.com/dogs/grooming/wipes-mango.php


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Odin got "Pet Head Dry Clean" for Christmas. You give him a spray, and a rub down with a towel. He loves it, and smells like a blueberry muffin!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

A warm wet towel rubbed backwards up the coat is all a V needs if muddy or dusty.


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Another V owner at the dog park gave me the tip to use a horse brush to brush down Finch and it works perfectly! The bristles are flexible so they don't hurt her, but tough enough that they really get all the dried dirt and saliva off her coat. This is what we have: http://www.amazon.com/Equestria-Spo...s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1326552960&sr=1-13 Now she only gets a bath when she's really muddy.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

We use a wet clean towel similar to what Ozkar suggests. 
Anything else even baby wipes from Costco have chemicals which may bother their delicate skin's natural flora. I think vitamin K is produced on the surface of the skin (at least on human skin if I remember correctly (read something about it long time ago but sometimes drink water from aluminum cups so don't hold me to it).


----------

